# Goat sighting in South Jersey



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

Well, i finally went to get my hair cut today and thought I'd take the ole goat out to stretch her legs a little being it was such a beautiful day.

General conversation with my hair dresser(female) about the GTO she said that another customer of hers has a black GTO. I asked her where was he from due to not seeing any goats in my area except for me and my mailman. She told me he was originally from pedricktown and now has moved to Pennsville NJ and that he was talking about having a new exhaust system put on his car which the hair dresser claimed was pretty loud. MMMM?

The other hairdresser then asked me if i was in Pennsville the day before today. i told her no and she said a GTO like mine was driving through town as well...MMMMMMMMMM?

So, after cutting the lawn and gettin cleaned up the wife came home with the kids from shopping. My mother came and picked up my daughter to go to a nursing home to visit my grandmother which left me, the wife, and in two days my 10 month old son. So she asked to go out to the local custard stand and grab some dinner. I told her to order it and i would throw the car seat, car seat protector in the GTO. 

So, we head out Rt.#49 and My wife yells look!!! Turning off of Rt#45 onto Rt.#49 was an 05 or 06 Torrid Red GTO. From what I could tell from three cars ahead of me it did not have tinted window, nothing on the GTO rear fascia inserts, and it had regular Jersey plates. Never did catch up to it for it headed east on Rt.#49 towards Bridgeton Cumberland County. My local family kinda owned Pontiac dealership is on the same highway so I thought we'd put thru there while waiting for our food order and one of the salesman who knows me said. I thought I had blurred vision, did you see that red gto in front of you. That is how rare GTO's are seen in my area. The owner of the dealership saw me pull in and came out and asked me if I had any luck selling the GTO becasue he knew of my situation. My wife speaks up and says, "he is not selling this car!". 

Sorry for the not so interesting story, but it was the high light of my day.


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

Nice story NJ. Bet you're glad you did not get the old Mustang? Too many firends with those rides...:willy::willy::willy: Talk about seeing them all around town, now that's an *"understaement"*


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

PDQ GTO said:


> Nice story NJ. Bet you're glad you did not get the old Mustang? Too many firends with those rides...:willy::willy::willy: Talk about seeing them all around town, now that's an *"understaement"*


Actually once in my life time I thought about getting a ford. It was a 2004 Mach 1. I opted for the 2004 Grand Prix GTP instead for the gadgets, HUD, Supercharger, Tap Shift, Sun roof, four doors, etc. I agree, in the next town over Pennsville Twp. That is all you see young spoiled high school kids driving around in mustangs.. Ya ever see the movie " The OutSiders" ? " Mustangs are tough Pony boy"


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

Hmm.... hearing that I guess its not TOO rare to see them around here. I was on my way home from class yesterday, its a long stretch of straight road, and I knew in the area there is a QSM 05-06 GTO usually by a bar in the corner... but I havent seen him in over 2 weeks or so. So as I'm passing throught the bar.. no GTO parked there. I keep going and this 350z is trying to chase me down to race me, I slow down and he flies by (I hate that) so I dont even bother chasing him but I'm doing a little over 40 mph. THEN I see it! In the gas station to the right is the GTO with the owner filling it up. It was like slow motion I turned my head all the way to check for any kind of exterior mods.. and he gave me a thumbs up! ... I figure it would seem strange for me to turn back around and start conversation with the guy about his car, so I just kept going.


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

Aramz06 said:


> Hmm.... hearing that I guess its not TOO rare to see them around here. I was on my way home from class yesterday, its a long stretch of straight road, and I knew in the area there is a QSM 05-06 GTO usually by a bar in the corner... but I havent seen him in over 2 weeks or so. So as I'm passing throught the bar.. no GTO parked there. I keep going and this 350z is trying to chase me down to race me, I slow down and he flies by (I hate that) so I dont even bother chasing him but I'm doing a little over 40 mph. THEN I see it! In the gas station to the right is the GTO with the owner filling it up. It was like slow motion I turned my head all the way to check for any kind of exterior mods.. and he gave me a thumbs up! ... I figure it would seem strange for me to turn back around and start conversation with the guy about his car, so I just kept going.


Ehhh? If the timing is right I'd probally stop. As long as the station was like really packed with cars... Heck I pulled over someone in a GTO in the cop car to ask him a question about something on his car..Now that is funny!!!!!!!!:lol: It turned out to be an employee of the local dealership who was taking it in for service for his dad who lives down by the sure in Cape May.:willy:


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

"*Heck I pulled over someone in a GTO in the cop car to ask him a question about something on his car*"

HAHAHAHAHA ..


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

Question – What would you have done if he was intoxicated, or you suspected he was, or if you saw a firearm at his side. How would you justify the encounter based on the reason for the stop?

Not trying to bust you, just a ?



NJgoat said:


> Ehhh? If the timing is right I'd probally stop. As long as the station was like really packed with cars... Heck I pulled over someone in a GTO in the cop car to ask him a question about something on his car..Now that is funny!!!!!!!!:lol: It turned out to be an employee of the local dealership who was taking it in for service for his dad who lives down by the sure in Cape May.:willy:


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

NJgoat said:


> Ehhh? If the timing is right I'd probally stop. As long as the station was like really packed with cars... Heck I pulled over someone in a GTO in the cop car to ask him a question about something on his car..Now that is funny!!!!!!!!:lol: It turned out to be an employee of the local dealership who was taking it in for service for his dad who lives down by the sure in Cape May.:willy:


A cop friend of mine in town here will also pull over any GTO he sees just to BS with them. :willy:


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

PDQ GTO said:


> Question – What would you have done if he was intoxicated, or you suspected he was, or if you saw a firearm at his side. How would you justify the encounter based on the reason for the stop?
> 
> Not trying to bust you, just a ?


A good cop will always find something wrong!


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

NJgoat said:


> My wife speaks up and says, *"he is not selling this car!"*.


The Boss has spoken.

100-1     

GOODBYE gauge pods... :seeya::seeya: :sniff sniff: 

FOILED AGAIN.


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

Yea, we shall see Judge, we shall see.


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

Nope - this is not over yet...IMO...:willy::willy::willy:



GTO JUDGE said:


> The Boss has spoken.
> 
> 100-1
> 
> ...


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

YA think? hmmmmmm I dunno... I heard on the news there was a Police Dept in New Jersey who admitted to duck taping a fellow officer to an overpass bridge for getting the whole department caught up in a betting scam over the selling of a performance car.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

:lol::rofl::lol::rofl:


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

Ehh, that reminds me I have to go in tonight!!! Seven days off are over, reality check time.


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

*Another GTO sighting!*

Wife just came back from running in town and told me their was a silver GTO driving through with license plates that read PONTIAC. NJ plates. WOW what is up with all the goats showing up. It has been raining all day as well, cant be the weather.


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

Well of course…What was I thinking???...:lol::lol::rofl:



NJgoat said:


> A good cop will always find something wrong!


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

NJgoat said:


> Wife just came back from running in town and told me their was a silver GTO driving through with license plates that read PONTIAC. NJ plates. WOW what is up with all the goats showing up. It has been raining all day as well, cant be the weather.


Could be an omen Chris....Either the guy upstairs is telling you to sell it because all the sudden GTO's are coming out of the woodwork or he's telling you to keep it cause you will be the only one who won't have one.

Personally, I think he wants you to unload your gauge pod. 

This is all too, too funny...... You state there are NO other GTO's in the area.... you put yours up for sale and since then every color of GTO under the rainbow is blowing by you. ROFLMAOOOOO confused


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

Chris if you sell the car and judge gets a hold of those pods.. you know damn well hes going to install them and constantly send you e-mail after e-mail of how much he loves the pods.. and at that time, no more goat for you! Your going to be a miserable wreck! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

I wouldn't do that. 

Besides he ain't selling the car, his wife made it quite clear.


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

While on vigorous patrol I went out to the dealership and saw a nice GMC Sieria four door pick up truck...A nice lighter colored blue. Looked like a silver and blue mixed together. Sorta like the cyclone gray..maybe....


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

Why are you doing this Chris, your making it so judge has some hope of you buying another car, yet he knows damn well you are going to keep it. You have those pods dangling for judge to grab, but judge cant reach it! :lol: :rofl:


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

One word.....ENTRAPMENT

Bait em', Lure em' in, snare em', then lower da boom. 
I feel like a rabbit, with a carrot dangling in front of me on a race track going around in circles and the faster I run to get it,..... I am getting nowhere fast.

2 years from now Chris will still be debating.


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

Chris, If your really having so much trouble deciding, imagine how your going to feel if you sell it. It seems like its not mandatory to sell the car, just a preferance. Keep Keep Keep! :cheers


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

Aramz06 said:


> Chris, If your really having so much trouble deciding, imagine how your going to feel if you sell it. It seems like its not mandatory to sell the car, just a preferance. Keep Keep Keep! :cheers


Yea, your probally right!


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

GTO JUDGE said:


> One word.....ENTRAPMENT
> 
> Bait em', Lure em' in, snare em', then lower da boom.
> I feel like a rabbit, with a carrot dangling in front of me on a race track going around in circles and the faster I run to get it,..... I am getting nowhere fast.
> ...


Here Judge..Judge...Judge Here Judge...Judge...Judge :lol:


----------

